# Kontakt 5 - Saving Presets



## KH (Jan 9, 2014)

Using Windows 8
I want to save a preset. 
The manual says to save at the following location(s):
C:\Users\username\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets
The trouble is that no such directory exists.
So I create it.
I go to save the preset:





I choose the correct path, 




and I get this:




???


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 9, 2014)

I think K5 expects a number of pre-named sub folders to exist under the *Kontakt 5\presets* folder. You probably will need to find where K5 put this preset folder structure on your hard drive. I'm still on XP so I'm afraid I can't point you to the right place.

However, I can tell you that the folders under the preset folder have names like:

*Effects, Filters, Modulators, etc* and many of these folders have more sub folders under them.

Sorry I can't be of more help but I have avoided Windows 8 like it was a plague (in fact, I'm still trying to avoid Win 7) :lol: 

Bob


----------



## KH (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Bob.

Already tried that. Kontakt will not let you save there:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets 

And that is the ONLY path that Kontakt created with regard to anything "presets".


----------



## mk282 (Jan 9, 2014)

Big Bob @ 10.1.2014 said:


> (in fact, I'm still trying to avoid Win 7)



There's no reason to. W7 is great, rock-stable (even more than XP ever was), I never regretted the change.


----------



## KH (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyway, back to Win 8 and the actual problem....?


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 9, 2014)

KH @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> Already tried that. Kontakt will not let you save there:
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets
> ...



I merely meant that if you could find the folder structure wherever NI put it, you might just be able to clone it and put it where you want it. Since K5 seems to find the path* up to* the presets folder you created, it may only be necessary to provide the 'under' folders they want to see (and which you can probably just copy from wherever NI put it on Win 8 ).

But, hopefully someone more familiar with Win 8 can chime in here to help you.

And Mario,

I'm sure it was an easy transition for you but I have a much older brain :lol: Rosie is using Win 7 and everytime I try to do something on her computer, I can't seem to find anything without a big hassle. Maybe I've just gotten lazy in my old age :roll:


----------



## KH (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Bob.

Yeah, like you, I thought of doing that earlier, but it just didn't work. I keep getting the "save folder under" prompt. Never EVER saw that using OSX.


----------



## mk282 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kirk, check out your post on NI forums


----------



## kb123 (Jan 10, 2014)

the only thing I see wrong with that is that it should be Kontakt 4 or Kontakt 5 directory rather than just Kontakt ... that would certainly cause a problem .. try renaming it

I think the program files version is for the standard NI presets and the documents version for user presets


----------



## KH (Jan 10, 2014)

kb123 @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> the only thing I see wrong with that is that it should be Kontakt 4 or Kontakt 5 directory rather than just Kontakt ... that would certainly cause a problem .. try renaming it
> 
> I think the program files version is for the standard NI presets and the documents version for user presets



I'll try that, but I only named it the way that I did according to the Kontakt official manual.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 10, 2014)

Strange, on Win 7 I can save my presets wherever I want... .


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 10, 2014)

My K5 Folder structure looks like this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sownvmseshzzq ... ure_K5.png

Maybe it will work like this? (Dokumente should be Documents in your case, I think)


----------



## yellowstudio (Jan 13, 2014)

Kirk, I'm not at my studio PC right now, but I have a suspicion, have you tried creating a subfolder in the "presets" folder and selecting that in Kontakt's "save" window? The weird error message could come from a faulty translation where the original author wanted to say "select a subfolder" in German, the German words for "under" and "below" are the same, so mabe you're supposed to use a folder level below "presets"?

Shot in the dark really, I'd have tested it if I were in my studio...

so long
Andreas aka Yellowstudio


----------



## KH (Jan 13, 2014)

yellowstudio @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> Kirk, I'm not at my studio PC right now, but I have a suspicion, have you tried creating a subfolder in the "presets" folder and selecting that in Kontakt's "save" window? The weird error message could come from a faulty translation where the original author wanted to say "select a subfolder" in German, the German words for "under" and "below" are the same, so mabe you're supposed to use a folder level below "presets"?
> 
> Shot in the dark really, I'd have tested it if I were in my studio...
> 
> ...


Thanks Andreas. Yes, I tried that, and in MANY ways as well. And no matter WHAT folder I select, I always get the same irritating prompt. I have even tried a complete re-install.


----------



## yellowstudio (Jan 13, 2014)

Are you using the VST or K5 as standalone? If it's standalone, are you running it as admin? I had a similarly infuriating problem with Play, where it wouldn't save the library content location until finally I started the Play standalone as admin, pointed it to the directory and voila...

so long
Andreas aka Yellowstudio


----------



## KH (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm using standalone. As far as admin, do you mean when I boot up windows? Or....? If Windows, then yes, I'm the ONLY user.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 13, 2014)

KH @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> I'm using standalone. As far as admin, do you mean when I boot up windows? Or....? If Windows, then yes, I'm the ONLY user.



As admin, Kirk! 

I had many trouble when I got my new PC when I installed software..... This users / admin thing was/is horrible.... ! Now I always do all things as admin.


----------



## KH (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, but nope. NOTHING works. I've logged on as Administrator, and I keep getting the same "Please select a folder under" prompt. What does this MEAN, anyway?!


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I dont know if this will help you or not. You are trying to save effect presets in the kontakt editor

Kontakt when installed, at least for my Windows 7,

Under C:--(find)---Documents/My Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5/presets
the dashes mean there might be a couple more paths I dont see.
Try and find My Documents

There are a bunch of folders for various parts of the kontakt editor

examples-subfolder names

Effect chains(insert)
Effect chains(send)
Effects
Filters

there are other sub folders under some of these categories

and so on. That is where my Kontakt 5 points me to to save my various effects


see if you can find these locations

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

If you cant find these sub folders, then kontakt for some reason didnt install or setup the file structure correctly for you. 

At least the names I gave you in the last reply are what My kontakt 5 points to as the default locations.

You might be able to save them anywhere as another person says, but I have never had a need to save these type of individual effect parameters, only the main sound presets.

take care,

DT


----------



## KH (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, K5 "pointed" me initially to that set of folders. Then when I clicked "save", I got the prompt which NO ONE can seem to define..."Please select a folder under."
The bottom line is that NO MATTER WHERE I try to save, it yields this ANNOYING prompt. I've already put in a question to NI, but no response.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ahh OK so you do have that folder structure.

Sorry, I would have no idea what that message means either. I did a quick search for that error message myself on the internet and nothing came up. 

Usually it takes a little bit for Native Instruments support to get back to you. At least it did for me when I asked a support question.

I know you probably posted this on NI forum also.

Sorry I cant help you more. Hope you get it solved, Let us know what you find if you do.

DT


----------

